# Getting back to my roots



## 480sparky (Nov 12, 2016)

When I was about 15 and started pushing a shutter button just for fun, I saved up enough allowance to buy a brand-spankin' new Pentax K1000 with a 50mm 1.7 lens.  Soon after, the disease spread and I upped to an MX.  I then paired that with an ME Super and had an entire suite of lenses, from the 17/4 fisheye to a 500mm.

After truly enjoying them for years, I eventually lost the passion and sold it all on ebay.  Even after getting back into photography with digital, I never forgot how much fun I had shooting with my MX and MES.  For the longest time, I pondered about getting back into 35mm film by finding the cameras and lenses I had sold and buying them back.  Instead, I decided to 'replicate' the MX and MES with a Nikon FM2n and FG so I could use many of my legacy Nikkors on them and not have to spend a ton of money on more lenses.



Well............. all that went out the window last week.  I stopped by the local brick-n-mortar store, and was pleasantly surprised to see a familiar camera............ a Pentax ME Super........... in the used film gear case.  Upon closer inspection, it _wasn't _an ME Super.  It was a *Super Program*.  But damn, it was in mint condition!  The seals and mirror foam were perfect, the shutter speeds sounded right......... and it looked like it was just out of the box for the first time.

Price:  $125.

OK, I had the funds, so what the hell!  But what good is a film body with no lens?  Well, as providence would have it, they also had a 28/2.8 and 135/2.5 in the case.  Again, both in pristine condition.  $30 and 40 respectively.  

However, I couldn't talk them into breaking up either of the K1000/50mm pairs they sell to the local college students in order to complete my purchase with the 50mm.  But for less than two hundred clams, I've got a fantastic-looking camera and 2 lenses.







Now I'm on a quest to find a minty fifty to round things out.  That should satisfy my gear addiction for the rest of 2016 as those 3 lenses took probably 95% of my old Kodachrome 25 images.




Fast-forward to yesterday, when I stop by again (obviously looking for the 50mm) and I spot a new-looking Sekonic L-508 with case.






Although I already have a Gossen StarLite, one can never have enough light meters, can they?  Especially when one shoots with a 4x5 and an RB67?  Right?

Oooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhkaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy.

So I've spent my allowance.


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 12, 2016)

Super nice and super jealous. My diseased uncle loved his Pentax ME super. I have to find one in the condition I want.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 12, 2016)

Loved Pentax gear...  The K1000 was my dream camera when I was in school; never quite saved enough money to get it though....


----------



## webestang64 (Nov 12, 2016)

LOVE it!! I'll have to post a pic of my recent 35mm Pentax's I just got. One is a Super Program.....!


----------

